# ikonka zapełnionego kosza - lxde

## happ

mam taki malutki problem, nigdzie na necie nie mogę znaleźć jego rozwiązania

mam środowisko graficzne LXDE i na pulpicie utworzyłem sobie ikonkę śmietnika wg takiego wpisu

```

[Desktop Entry]

Icon=user-trash

Type=Application

Exec=pcmanfm trash:///

Categories=FileManager;Utilities;GTK;

Terminal=False

StartupNotify=true

MimeType=x-directory/normal;inode/directory;

OnlyShowIn=LXDE;

Name[pl]=Kosz

```

i zapisałem to na pulpicie pod nazwą "Wastebin.desktop"

problem mam następujący - jak coś usuwam, to nie widzę, żeby ikonka śmietnika zmieniła się na "zapełniony kosz" tylko cały czas ta ikonka pokazuje "pusty kosz" - czy ktoś z was wie jak to poprawić ?

Oczywiście wszystkie usuwane pliki trafiają do kosza i rzeczywiście w nim są

----------

